# my mix substrate



## golino (31 Oct 2014)

hi again m thinking to use peat moss + dirt + clay + chines tank planted soil for my 25 gallons tank i calculate it i need like 12 liter of substrate = 12 kilo of soil to be like that 2 kilo peat moss 2 kilo clay + 7 kilo dirt + 1 kilo chines planted soil ...
do u think its good idea or bad or u have a better mix to share it with me ?
* i have only 4 kilo of chines planted soil thats why m thinking to made this mix


----------



## ceg4048 (31 Oct 2014)

It won't matter what mix you use. Just use whatever you have and get on with it.

Cheers,


----------



## golino (2 Nov 2014)

only grass bro


----------

